# OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown



## falti (Oct 11, 2021)

falti submitted a new resource:

OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown - Analog watch with freely configurable countdown function. Use predefined skins or make your own.



> Watch the video: https://faltinek.de/freestuff/obs/OBSGraphicClock.mp4
> 
> Analog watch with countdown function:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## wgp123 (Oct 15, 2021)

Any chance you could update this to be able to set the time to allow for different time zones? For example, if I'm chatting to someone in another time zone I'd like to be able to display the watch showing their time rather than my time.


----------



## falti (Oct 16, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

Analog watch with countdown function now with time zone offset



> Watch the video: https://faltinek.de/freestuff/obs/OBSGraphicClock.mp4
> 
> Analog watch with countdown function:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 16, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> Any chance you could update this to be able to set the time to allow for different time zones? For example, if I'm chatting to someone in another time zone I'd like to be able to display the watch showing their time rather than my time.



There you go. I needed that function myself when doing a class with people 1000km east ;-)


----------



## wgp123 (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you for the update. Works like a charm. Gave you a nice deserved rating. It would also be nice be able to turn the Red seconds hand on/off as it can be a little distracting. Also, would be nice to be able to change it's color. Could you also make that change? Thanks again for the plugin!


----------



## falti (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks a lot.

I'll incude a switch for the sec hand in next version.

You can change the color yourself by editing the assoc. PNG inages.


----------



## OpenFields (Oct 17, 2021)

That's a wonderful app you created.! Works great and is easily adaptable, and it's easy to integrate into my OBS workflow. Would be nice if -- when the remaining time is less than one hour -- the hour indication (0h) would become invisible.


----------



## falti (Oct 17, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

2.8 Sec hand optional & CCW mode for special designs (experimental)



> _Second hand _can now be hidden - that setting will be stored in the skin.ini file.
> 
> Also 2.8 has the new option _CCW mode_ used for a different way of displaying current time: the elements rotate counterclock-wise. Try yourself loading skin "Klok" (provided in the package)
> 
> View attachment 76237



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 18, 2021)

OpenFields said:


> That's a wonderful app you created.! Works great and is easily adaptable, and it's easy to integrate into my OBS workflow. Would be nice if -- when the remaining time is less than one hour -- the hour indication (0h) would become invisible.



Thanks a lot. You will find the function you asked for on the left side as a clickable item named "Show leading hour in text"


----------



## OpenFields (Oct 18, 2021)

falti said:


> Thanks a lot. You will find the function you asked for on the left side as a clickable item named "Show leading hour in text"


How did I ever miss that one....??


----------



## OpenFields (Oct 18, 2021)

The CCW feature is interesting but the current clock face in 'Klok' has so much information that it's a bit hard to really quickly appreciate what's going on -- at least for those of us who are used to simple clocks. ;-) 

I like the new program icon as it's now very recognizable.


----------



## falti (Oct 18, 2021)

OpenFields said:


> The CCW feature is interesting but the current clock face in 'Klok' has so much information that it's a bit hard to really quickly appreciate what's going on -- at least for those of us who are used to simple clocks. ;-)
> 
> I like the new program icon as it's now very recognizable.



I agree, that CCW clock design is a challenge, probably not suited to show to an audience (unless you're a keynote speaker at a virtual event of watchmakers ;-) I probably did it, because I wanted to know if I can...


----------



## OpenFields (Oct 18, 2021)

No, I think the CCW feature can be quite useful but perhaps with a different, perhaps simpler clock face.


----------



## falti (Oct 18, 2021)

In case you decide to do some graphics work on that, please share the result ;-)


----------



## OpenFields (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm not a graphic artist but if I get an idea, I'll let you know....


----------



## falti (Oct 19, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

2.9 Create your own preconfigured standard texts



> With version 2.9 you can easily create a list of predefined text to use when streaming, without having to type them then. Siply open OBSGraphicClockStandardMessages.txt with a text editor and enter lines like this:
> 
> _*Commence dans;"Starts in" in French*_
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 21, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

2.9b - minor corrections



> Correction as to the order of hands: the indicator to control the remaining time is now on top of all others.
> 
> Little enhancements to the pre-made skins and shadow settings.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OpenFields (Oct 26, 2021)

falti said:


> .... Use predefined skins or make your own ....


As I was doing this, I noticed that the hands and indicator are scaled differently from the clock face and shadow overlay. This complicates the design process and I was wondering why you set it up like that and what scaling factor you used.


----------



## falti (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks for that. You're right. Reason is that some parts I took from an old piece of sw... :-)

Working on a major redesign that will allow placement and scaling of all hands individually...stay tuned


----------



## falti (Oct 27, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

Major update with new functionalities - scalable and positionable hands



> Version 3:
> 
> All hands are now 1000x1000 and scaled the same
> Hands can be resized and positioned anywhere on the watch
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OpenFields (Oct 27, 2021)

Great improvements, falti! Much easier to choose and customize the setup now. 
Even though I’m supposed to be doing other things,  I couldn’t resist give your app a go --  --  and noticed the following:

The indicator/bezel is no longer on top.
When countdown is active and you want to adjust the size of the minute hand, the arc moves with it.


----------



## falti (Oct 27, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

Bezel is now back on top



> The bezel that both sets and indicates remaining time / countdown is now again back on top - that s_ above the arc...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks a lot for your rating and this feedback.

I'd love to see your designs

I noticed the indicator/bezel issue this morning - corrected with 3.0a

The other aspect "_adjust the size of the minute hand, the arc moves with it_" is "works as designed". I decided that I make the arc part of the hour hand, not the watch face itself, because I wanted to be able to support designs like the one below, where the minute and hour hands are no longer in the center.

I take it, it's not a big deal since now hands and also indicator/bezel are scalable, and arc's position and thiskness always have been. Set minute hand first, and then adjust arc ;-)


----------



## OpenFields (Oct 27, 2021)

falti said:


> I take it, it's not a big deal since now hands and also indicator/bezel are scalable, and arc's position and thiskness always have been. Set minute hand first, and then adjust arc ;-)


Indeed, no big deal.


----------



## falti (Oct 28, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

3.1 - Magenta background, text fonts and optional mini bezel with hour hand



> 3.1 small enhancements:
> 
> if you want to work with green elements on a watch, you can now switch to magenta background.
> You can also choose font (normal or bold) for the message text and if you work with an excentric layout, you can add "miniind.png" that will be rotating as the indicator bezel around the hour hand rather than the entire watch face.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 1, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

3.1b - 4 new skins and little fixes



> Added skins  *Niederstueter Remus*, *Niederstueter Tacitvs*, *Niederstueter Hausmeister *and _*Car Speedo*_
> Fixed layer order for ontop designs so that countdown text is on top again
> Date rotation angle now is being save in skin profile



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SimCup (Nov 4, 2021)

A great useful tool.
Would it be possible that after the countdown has expired, a user-defined text appears instead?
And could a user-defined .wav or .mp3 sound be played after the countdown has ended?

Thank you very much for the tool!


----------



## falti (Nov 4, 2021)

falti updated OBSGraphicClock - Skinnable analog watch with countdown with a new update entry:

3.2 with custom text message and audio file playing when countdown is over



> Will play *alarm.wav* or *alarm.mp3* from the skin folder and display a  custom text when countdown is over
> 
> View attachment 76742



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## falti (Nov 4, 2021)

SimCup said:


> A great useful tool.
> Would it be possible that after the countdown has expired, a user-defined text appears instead?
> And could a user-defined .wav or .mp3 sound be played after the countdown has ended?
> 
> Thank you very much for the tool!


Thanks, @SimCup 

3.2 is ready and should do what you suggested ;-)
Just put a file named alarm.mp3 or alarm.wav into the skin folder


----------



## SimCup (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you very much!


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 4, 2021)

Can hardly keep up with all the updates! 

New end message and sound file feature works beautifully. Great addition. I did notice, however, that the sound is repeated every minute, even when countdown is stopped. The fact that it is repeated might be useful, e.g., in case of an unforeseen delay, but it might be better to have it as an option rather than the default. 

Good call to bring back alpha and strap option back to the main interface.


----------



## falti (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks again. The repeat after 1min is a bug - no intentions here, will fix at some point, not sure when I'll have time again...

Yes, strap especially was a bit too hidden away on that 2nd window
for my taste too...


----------



## wgp123 (Nov 6, 2021)

Maybe I've missed it somewhere but could you add a Count Up feature as well as a Count Down? Use case being starting the clock at beginning of a Service so that everyone could see how long was left to go in the service?


----------



## wgp123 (Nov 6, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> Maybe I've missed it somewhere but could you add a Count Up feature as well as a Count Down? Use case being starting the clock at beginning of a Service so that everyone could see how long was left to go in the service?


I think I worked it out.....might be worth making a count-up and Count-down feature more intuitive though, just a thought


----------



## BCFischer (Dec 2, 2021)

OK. I am way behind the curve on OBS, which I use to record and live stream weekly church services.

Newby question: How do I incorporate this cool feature into my OBS scenes?

Thanks, take care, and stay safe,

Brian
Duluth, Minnesota, USA


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 2, 2021)

Start OBSGraphicClock by double-clicking the .exe file. In OBS add a source and select Window Capture and choose the OBS Graphic Clock. Add a filter to the source and select Chroma Key. This removes the green background of the clock. In order to get rid of the UI around the clock, press Alt and drag the side handles to remove the edges. 

Now you can resize/reposition the clock and, in OBS Graphic Clock, you can customize your clock. It might take some playing around with the different settings to get what you want.


----------



## falti (Dec 2, 2021)

@BCFischer I was about to write you a little _how-to_, and then @OpenFields did exactly that. I could'nt have described it better. Thanks, man! :-)


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 2, 2021)

I like your app and use it as well! ;-)


----------



## GiacoAV (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey !
Awesome app you got there ! Inspired by the Swiss Railway skin, I made one for the SNCF, the french railway company
Feel free to add it to the software ;)

For those who want to add it to OBSGraphicClock manually, just unzip the "French Railstation" archive and move the folder to the root folder of the software :)


----------



## falti (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi @Giaco35,

thanks for the idea and your great work. I have just made a few little changes to get more anti-aliasing and gave the second hand a little circle. If you're fine with the changes I'l include this in the next release

Cheers

Falti


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 6, 2021)

Giaco35 said:


> Inspired by the Swiss Railway skin, I made one for the SNCF, the french railway company
> Feel free to add it to the software ;)


Nice addition, Giaco35!


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 6, 2021)

falti said:


> I have just made a few little changes to get more anti-aliasing .....


I have the same anti-aliasing issue. I've been playing around with settings in Affinity Designer/Photo and Xara Designer Pro but don't seem to be able to export a non-pixilating second hand. What app are you using and with what settings?


----------



## GiacoAV (Dec 6, 2021)

falti said:


> Hi @Giaco35,
> 
> thanks for the idea and your great work. I have just made a few little changes to get more anti-aliasing and gave the second hand a little circle. If you're fine with the changes I'l include this in the next release
> 
> ...


Looks just about perfect ! What did you do to reduce aliasing ?
My name is GiacoAV though, just that I can't change it on my settings :D


----------



## falti (Dec 7, 2021)

Understood your name, GiacoAV ;-)

@OpenFields 
I have literally been working with PaintShop Pro for 20 years. So although there are far more modern tools out there with the fanciest filters, when it comes to basic things that I want to do quickly, PSP is still my favourite. You'll find that very old version 7 as free download on the web.

So what I do here is 

select all but the hand
then increase selection by 4 pixels
then BLUR all
Result looks weird as a PNG but good in the app ;-)

https://faltinek.de/freestuff/obs/blur.mp4


----------



## falti (Dec 7, 2021)

http://www.oldversion.com/windows/paint-shop-pro-7-0


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for the clear directions, falti. How many pixels do you blur for the very narrow hands? This is about blurring objects in .png files, what about when you design them and they're still vectors? How and how much do you blur then?


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 7, 2021)

falti said:


> http://www.oldversion.com/windows/paint-shop-pro-7-0


I actually also have PSP on my PC, but thanks for the link.


----------



## falti (Dec 7, 2021)

No fixed answer to that: when the hand is thinner, try playing with different values...

Vector: I did all my designs with raster, bit vecot...so I have no idea how to blur them to begin with ;-)




OpenFields said:


> Thanks for the clear directions, falti. How many pixels do you blur for the very narrow hands? This is about blurring objects in .png files, what about when you design them and they're still vectors? How and how much do you blur then?


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 7, 2021)

Clear and I'll try some different blur settings. It's just that the fine hands of your watches are so clear and hardly show any pixilation.....


----------

